# Noia, frustrazione e altre palle



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Un paio di discussioni qui e anche altre tra amici mi hanno fatto pensare a un aspetto educativo che è oggetto di contrasto tra genitori.
A me sembra che si stia sempre più diffondendo tra i genitori un interesse al benessere dei figli.
Certamente è una cosa positiva ed è meglio del tempo in cui ai bambini si diceva “tu parla quando pisciano le galline” o quando venivano mandati a lavorare in tenera età.
Ma il benessere viene sempre più inteso come assenza di noia e presenza di piacevolezza costante.
Per cui se andare dai nonni è palloso, i nipoti non vanno perché hanno il diritto di divertirsi, se i compiti tolgono tempo al gioco, allo sport, a piacevoli weekend perla famiglia, non si fanno e si attaccano gli insegnanti. Ho letto genitori agguerriti contro compiti e studio non solo in prima elementare, hanno pure quasi sempre ragione, ma anche al liceo. 
Che ne dite?


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un paio di discussioni qui e anche altre tra amici mi hanno fatto pensare a un aspetto educativo che è oggetto di contrasto tra genitori.
> A me sembra che si stia sempre più diffondendo tra i genitori un interesse al benessere dei figli.
> Certamente è una cosa positiva ed è meglio del tempo in cui ai bambini si diceva “tu parla quando pisciano le galline” o quando venivano mandati a lavorare in tenera età.
> Ma il benessere viene sempre più inteso come assenza di noia e presenza di piacevolezza costante.
> ...


Su questo non transigo.
Dico che, se si penalizza la scuola per il presunto benessere dei bambini, si tratti di un controsenso che spesso cela delle mancanze proprio nel ruolo genitoriale nei riguardi dell'educazione scolastica dei figli.
Guarda caso spesso a lamentarsi sono quei genitori che in realtà hanno difficoltà, o trovano stressante, ad occuparsi e gestire l'impegno scolastico dei figli. Poi, per carità, a volte c'è proprio una incapacità di fondo.
Ma strumentalizzare le questioni legate alla scuola e all'educazione dei figli è deleterio per loro, altro che benessere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Su questo non transigo.
> Dico che, se si penalizza la scuola per il presunto benessere dei bambini, si tratti di un controsenso che spesso cela delle mancanze proprio nel ruolo genitoriale nei riguardi dell'educazione scolastica dei figli.
> Guarda caso spesso a lamentarsi sono quei genitori che in realtà hanno difficoltà, o trovano stressante, ad occuparsi e gestire l'impegno scolastico dei figli. Poi, per carità, a volte c'è proprio una incapacità di fondo.
> Ma strumentalizzare le questioni legate alla scuola e all'educazione dei figli è deleterio per loro, altro che benessere.


Quindi per te il benessere comprende la frustrazione, la fatica, la noia e ...le sudate carte.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

La scuola prima di tutto e se scegli di non studiare vai a lavorare. Cosa che uno dei due ha fatto
Sul resto se posso evitare di portarli in situazioni dove si annoiano redendo pesante anche per me quel momento tendo a farglielo evitare. Sicuramente  abche per una mia forma di egoismo


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi per te il benessere comprende la frustrazione, la fatica, la noia e ...le sudate carte.


Hai capito bene.
Più che altro ritengo sia una questione di imparare a gestire le difficoltà. Non so quanto questo possa essere salutare per la vita di un bambino o ragazzo, ma non credo che sollevarli dall'impegno e dallo stress sia la soluzione. Ritengo tuttavia che bisogna prestare comunque attenzione all'invasività che il pensiero genitoriale potrebbe suscitare nell'animo dei ragazzi. Ma di certo non vado a penalizzare l'intento di un maestro o un professore. Semmai il contrario, perché tra le figure preposte all'insegnamento ci sono educatori che non fanno il proprio lavoro.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La scuola prima di tutto e se scegli di non studiare vai a lavorare. Cosa che uno dei due ha fatto
> Sul resto se posso evitare di portarli in situazioni dove si annoiano redendo pesante anche per me quel momento tendo a farglielo evitare. Sicuramente  abche per una mia forma di egoismo


Ma vedi, già il fatto che tu lo ammetta ti mette nella condizione di chi può gestire il percorso educativo di un figlio. 

Ci sono genitori che, senza accorgersene, strumentalizzano questo o quello quando in realtà manifestano le loro incapacità.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, già il fatto che tu lo ammetta ti mette nella condizione di chi può gestire il percorso educativo di un figlio.
> 
> Ci sono genitori che, senza accorgersene, strumentalizzano questo o quello quando in realtà manifestano le loro incapacità.


Vero anche che ormai hanno un ‘età in cui tendenzialmente cercano la loro indipendenza


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Hai capito bene.
> Più che altro ritengo sia una questione di imparare a gestire le difficoltà. Non so quanto questo possa essere salutare per la vita di un bambino o ragazzo, ma non credo che sollevarli dall'impegno e dallo stress sia la soluzione. Ritengo tuttavia che bisogna prestare comunque attenzione all'invasività che il pensiero genitoriale potrebbe suscitare nell'animo dei ragazzi. Ma di certo non vado a penalizzare l'intento di un maestro o un professore. Semmai il contrario, perché tra le figure preposte all'insegnamento ci sono educatori che non fanno il proprio lavoro.


Io non penso che siamo nati per soffrire, ma che la sofferenza, e in questo comprendo anche la semplice mancanza di intrattenimento o la noia, facciano parte della vita. E penso che si debba educare a sopportare ciò che fa parte della vita con gradualità. 
Appunto i pranzi infiniti di famiglia, senza potersi alzare li ricordo come un incubo e credo che si possa essere meno rigidi. Però credo che siano stati anche qui pranzi infiniti a educarmi alla vita.
Ricordo una coppia di amici con due bambini che scalpitavano urlando “mi voglio divertire” se dovevano attendere 5 minuti. Li chiamavamo “gli anticoncezionali” :mexican: perché scoraggiavano la riproduzione.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non penso che siamo nati per soffrire, ma che la sofferenza, e in questo comprendo anche la semplice mancanza di intrattenimento o la noia, facciano parte della vita. E penso che si debba educare a sopportare ciò che fa parte della vita con *gradualità*.
> Appunto i pranzi infiniti di famiglia, senza potersi alzare li ricordo come un incubo e credo che si possa essere meno rigidi. Però credo che siano stati anche qui pranzi infiniti a educarmi alla vita.
> Ricordo una coppia di amici con due bambini che scalpitavano urlando “mi voglio divertire” se dovevano attendere 5 minuti. Li chiamavamo “gli anticoncezionali” :mexican: perché scoraggiavano la riproduzione.


Concordo pienamente ed in particolare sull'aspetto della gradualità. Bisogna prestare molta attenzione all'intransigenza.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un paio di discussioni qui e anche altre tra amici mi hanno fatto pensare a un aspetto educativo che è oggetto di contrasto tra genitori.
> A me sembra che si stia sempre più diffondendo tra i genitori un interesse al benessere dei figli.
> Certamente è una cosa positiva ed è meglio del tempo in cui ai bambini si diceva “tu parla quando pisciano le galline” o quando venivano mandati a lavorare in tenera età.
> Ma il benessere viene sempre più inteso come assenza di noia e presenza di piacevolezza costante.
> ...


Tutto sta a come una famiglia vuole crescere i figli.
Certo è che è più facile accontentarli per non avere rotture di scatole.
I lavoretti estivi che si facevano da ragazzini come li ho vissuti io[emoji6] aiutano a crescere [emoji41].
Avere delle piccole responsabilità e vedere quanto è faticoso guadagnare qualche lira è duro , ma poi nel momento che uno si vuole togliere qualche sfizio ne ha tutto il diritto [emoji41].
Io i figli non volevo vederli tutta l'estate a gironzolare " cani di piazza" e con mia moglie abbiamo fatto di tutto per tenerli impegnati , poi in ferie le cose cambiavano.
Invece se uno ha i genitori che fra lavoro, hobby e amanti torna a casa stressato è logico che far fare i compiti al foglio è una rottura non da poco[emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tutto sta a come una famiglia vuole crescere i figli.
> Certo è che è più facile accontentarli per non avere rotture di scatole.
> I lavoretti estivi che si facevano da ragazzini come li ho vissuti io[emoji6] aiutano a crescere [emoji41].
> Avere delle piccole responsabilità e vedere quanto è faticoso guadagnare qualche lira è duro , ma poi nel momento che uno si vuole togliere qualche sfizio ne ha tutto il diritto [emoji41].
> ...


È ovvio che i compiti se li devono fare da soli, ma devono avere tempo e spazio per farli. 
Se i genitori vogliono fare il weekend in giro non vi è spazio. Credo che i weekend possano essere molto formativi, ma dubito che chi ha figli liceali abbia questa costante bisogno e non possa rispettare le necessità di studio.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che i compiti se li devono fare da soli, ma devono avere tempo e spazio per farli.
> Se i genitori vogliono fare il weekend in giro non vi è spazio. Credo che i weekend possano essere molto formativi, ma dubito che chi ha figli liceali abbia questa costante bisogno e non possa rispettare le necessità di studio.


Ma vuoi mettere [emoji41], essere obbligati il fine settimana ad aiutare i figli [emoji41]nelle loro attività [emoji41], che palle [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Nessuno fa autocritica? 
Non ci sono utenti che faticano a sopportare pianti, capricci e frustrazioni dei figli?


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno fa autocritica?
> Non ci sono utenti che faticano a sopportare pianti, capricci e frustrazioni dei figli?



Mai avuto questi problemi,  mai obbligate a fare cose che non gradivano, sempre chiesto,  sono sempre state felici di andare dai nonni e parenti, adorano i tanti cugini, ed e' stato anche un incubo per me al momento della scoperta del tradimento, pensare alla fine dei rapporti con loro, perche' sarebbe diventato quasi o inevitabile,  sono felice della  scelta anche per questo, e' bello  essere ancora tutti 'legati'. 

Ogni pranzo o giorni dai parenti e nonni per loro e' festa.  Da sempre.  

Quando una ha avuto bisogno  (non aveva voglia di studiare, tutto li), di aiuto, le ho cercato  un'insegnate tutti i pomeriggi, per quel poco che poteva servire,  qualcosa in piu' studiava.
Le altre hanno sempre studiato da sole e laureate. 
Non hanno mai fatto corsi  e sport particolari fuori dai percorsi scolastici, ma non erano mai annoiate.
Tentato con la piscina da piccole ma una si ammalava  sempre. 


Ancora oggi che la piu' piccola ha 28 anni, la grande 43, 'piangono' se  serve sulla mia spalla (modo di dire, al telefomo) e cerco sempre di trovare il modo di sostenerle . Anche in vacanza amano venire con noi.  E se fosse pee loro dovremmo pure fare viaggi insieme. Forse  siamo fortunati. Gia' prenotato tutte e tre con i compagni.

E'  un  dramma se  la  famiglia  ti  pesa.   Ovvio  che  pazienza  ce  ne vuole  tanta  a  far capire  come superare problemi, piccoli o grandi, di convivenza.

Per chi ha bimbi piccoli,  si consoli perche'  non si finisce mai.  Soprattutto se si hanno  figlie femmine.


----------



## ologramma (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno fa autocritica?
> Non ci sono utenti che faticano a sopportare pianti, capricci e frustrazioni dei figli?


no mai avuto questo peso di sopportare  i miei pargoli , devo dire di aver avuto ed ho una moglie che ha sempre risolto questi problemi dato il mio poco tempo a casa , c'è da dire che i miei suoceri hanno contribuito moltissimo dato che la mia signora era presa dal lavoro ma al suo rientro riprendeva in mano la situazione .
Pensate io non ho mai fatto un colloquio con i professori era lei che prendeva i permessi  non è che io servissi perchè erano entrambi bravi peccato solo che pur avendo fatto sacrifici non siano arrivati alla laurea ,
Delle cose dette da Disi mi trova d'accordo :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un paio di discussioni qui e anche altre tra amici mi hanno fatto pensare a un aspetto educativo che è oggetto di contrasto tra genitori.
> A me sembra che si stia sempre più diffondendo tra i genitori un interesse al benessere dei figli.
> Certamente è una cosa positiva ed è meglio del tempo in cui ai bambini si diceva “tu parla quando pisciano le galline” o quando venivano mandati a lavorare in tenera età.
> Ma il benessere viene sempre più inteso come assenza di noia e presenza di piacevolezza costante.
> ...


Un altro lato di questo nuovo atteggiamento è il voler vedere i bambini come adulti con interessi adulti. Per cui se i genitori sono dei viaggiatori o dei turisti (ricordiamo la differenza di atteggiamento?) anche i bambini dovranno seguirli perché giammai si potrà riconoscere che gli adulti, i GENITORI, debbano per qualche anno, ma neppure qualche mese debbano e possano rinunciare ai loro interessi per occuparsi del benessere dei piccoli.
Un tempo si diceva che giammai con un bimbo piccolo si sarebbe dovuto fare una vacanza al mare o in alta montagna, ma solo sul lago o mezza montagna dove il clima è più mite.
Forse era eccessivo, ma vi è rispetto per i bambini se vengono portati in tenerissima età ore e ore su aerei per andare in Giappone, America o Australia?
Davvero un bimbo deve essere trasportato ovunque come un pacco al seguito perché i genitori non si debbano sentire in alcun modo limitati nel loro stile di vita?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro lato di questo nuovo atteggiamento è il voler vedere i bambini come adulti con interessi adulti. Per cui se i genitori sono dei viaggiatori o dei turisti (ricordiamo la differenza di atteggiamento?) anche i bambini dovranno seguirli perché giammai si potrà riconoscere che gli adulti, i GENITORI, debbano per qualche anno, ma neppure qualche mese debbano e possano rinunciare ai loro interessi per occuparsi del benessere dei piccoli.
> Un tempo si diceva che giammai con un bimbo piccolo si sarebbe dovuto fare una vacanza al mare o in alta montagna, ma solo sul lago o mezza montagna dove il clima è più mite.
> Forse era eccessivo, ma vi è rispetto per i bambini se vengono portati in tenerissima età ore e ore su aerei per andare in Giappone, America o Australia?
> Davvero un bimbo deve essere trasportato ovunque come un pacco al seguito perché i genitori non si debbano sentire in alcun modo limitati nel loro stile di vita?



Per me no, va sempre tenuto conto delle esigenze dei bambini, Pero'  dipende pure dal bambino e dalla salute e carattere.   E molti genitori magari esagerano in senso opposto, non uscirebbero o viaggerebbero mai.  Una mia nipote non si fida neppure del marito se porta fuori la bimba, paura di tutto.
Anche tenerli in spiaggia troppe ore e'sbagliato e lo ho visto fare pure ad una nonna con 40° per anni e dando da mangjare pomodori e frutta alla nipote.  Ovvio, all'insaputa della mamma.  E non e' migliorata neppure ad 80 anni, starebbe 10h al sole.,
O portare in giro un figlio con 39 di febbre, una mia ex cognata,  e non rispettare mai orari e pranzi e cene decenti. 
Non e' solo facendoli viaggiare  10 h  in  aereo  che si maltrattano. 

Una mia collega, che non voleva assolutamente figli,  poi ne ha avuti due, credo convinta dal marito, mai chiesto, vive con i figli praticamente  quasi fuori casa, lei e' sempre stata così,  zaino bici viaggi, non resiste ferma.
Per lei il fine settimana,  piuttosto che in casa, passeggiata con panini al seguito, per fortuna vive sul lago e con montagne vicino.
Se piove soffre.  Oggi ha 48 anni.  Altro dramma per lei invecchiare, gia'  anni fa. Strana strana. 
Come fai sbagli, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me no, va sempre tenuto conto delle esigenze dei bambini, Pero'  dipende pure dal bambino e dalla salute e carattere.   E molti genitori magari esagerano in senso opposto, non uscirebbero o viaggerebbero mai.  Una mia nipote non si fida neppure del marito se porta fuori la bimba, paura di tutto.
> Anche tenerli in spiaggia troppe ore e'sbagliato e lo ho visto fare pure ad una nonna con 40° per anni e dando da mangjare pomodori e frutta alla nipote.  Ovvio, all'insaputa della mamma.  E non e' migliorata neppure ad 80 anni, starebbe 10h al sole.,
> O portare in giro un figlio con 39 di febbre, una mia ex cognata,  e non rispettare mai orari e pranzi e cene decenti.
> Non e' solo facendoli viaggiare  10 h  in  aereo  che si maltrattano.
> ...


Io non parlo di maltrattamenti. Gli umani si sono sempre adattati all’ambiente si da piccoli e ci si è sempre spostati e si è sempre vissuto in tutte le condizioni.
Io parlo di chi non accetta un cambiamento temporaneo del proprio stile di vita, quando invece si potrebbe fare.
Parlo di non saper rimandare cose non indispensabili. Mi pare un voler negare le esigenze dei piccoli. 
Se devo scappare dalla guerra e dalla fame inevitabilmente mi dovrò caricare i figli e andare.
Ma non capisco perché farlo per andare in pizzeria o a Londra dove sono già stata 10 volte.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di maltrattamenti. Gli umani si sono sempre adattati all’ambiente si da piccoli e ci si è sempre spostati e si è sempre vissuto in tutte le condizioni.
> Io parlo di chi non accetta un cambiamento temporaneo del proprio stile di vita, quando invece si potrebbe fare.
> Parlo di non saper rimandare cose non indispensabili. Mi pare un voler negare le esigenze dei piccoli.
> Se devo scappare dalla guerra e dalla fame inevitabilmente mi dovrò caricare i figli e andare.
> Ma non capisco perché farlo per andare in pizzeria o a Londra dove sono già stata 10 volte.



Gli esempi che ho portato sono un po' quello, dalla nonna che dopo 3h in spiaggia non vuole sacrificarsi e salire, far da mangiare alla nipote che si e' impegnata a curare, o imposta, non saprei,  chi non vuole saperne di fare un pranzo in famiglia ed ogni fine settimana si carica  due bambini in spalla bici o a piedi e gli da un panino, o li porta in treno  per 300 km a due tre anni per vedere una citta' di cui ai figli ovvio frega zero, o li porta in giro con la febbre.  Non so cosa li induca a non tenere conto delle esigenze di bambini piccoli,  che ovvio cambiano la vita, o lo sarebbe.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di maltrattamenti. Gli umani si sono sempre adattati all’ambiente si da piccoli e ci si è sempre spostati e si è sempre vissuto in tutte le condizioni.
> Io parlo di chi non accetta un cambiamento temporaneo del proprio stile di vita, quando invece si potrebbe fare.
> Parlo di non saper rimandare cose non indispensabili. Mi pare un voler negare le esigenze dei piccoli.
> Se devo scappare dalla guerra e dalla fame inevitabilmente mi dovrò caricare i figli e andare.
> Ma non capisco perché farlo per andare in pizzeria o a Londra dove sono già stata 10 volte.


Condivido in pieno ..
La scusa che spesso viene utilizzata da chi non rinuncia è “faccio una vita già faticosa e lavorativamente impegnativa  ..almeno in vacanza ...e dato  che amo le vacanze itineranti , non me le perdo .. tanto i bimbi dove li metti  stanno...”
Ho sentito più volte questa giustificazione ..e quando l’altro coniuge insiste per una soluzione più a prova di bimbi viene tacciato di essere un guastafeste ..magari pure pigro ....
Di solito il guastafeste in questione è quello che deve gestire il “fai e disfa le valige e il vesti e svesti il /i pupi” tra una località e l’altra ....


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro lato di questo nuovo atteggiamento è il voler vedere i bambini come adulti con interessi adulti. Per cui se i genitori sono dei viaggiatori o dei turisti (ricordiamo la differenza di atteggiamento?) anche i bambini dovranno seguirli perché giammai si potrà riconoscere che gli adulti, i GENITORI, debbano per qualche anno, ma neppure qualche mese debbano e possano rinunciare ai loro interessi per occuparsi del benessere dei piccoli.
> Un tempo si diceva che giammai con un bimbo piccolo si sarebbe dovuto fare una vacanza al mare o in alta montagna, ma solo sul lago o mezza montagna dove il clima è più mite.
> Forse era eccessivo, ma vi è rispetto per i bambini se vengono portati in tenerissima età ore e ore su aerei per andare in Giappone, America o Australia?
> Davvero un bimbo deve essere trasportato ovunque come un pacco al seguito perché i genitori non si debbano sentire in alcun modo limitati nel loro stile di vita?


Gli italiani in questo sono buoni ultimi rispetto a francesi, tedeschi, olandesi, russi che li vedi in giro tranquillamente per tutto il mondo con bambini piccoli senza farsi problemi.
Negli Usa si prendono aerei anche solo per andare a trovare i nonni. 
Direi che da noi è vero il contrario 
Tanta ansia anche nel fare le minime cose.
Molto più easy in genere gli stranieri.
Bimbi più indipendenti, in genere. 
I tedeschi, che frequento da anni, poi sorprendenti.
Noi in questo li prendiamo come esempio.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli italiani in questo sono buoni ultimi rispetto a francesi, tedeschi, olandesi, russi che li vedi in giro tranquillamente per tutto il mondo con bambini piccoli senza farsi problemi.
> Negli Usa si prendono aerei anche solo per andare a trovare i nonni.
> Direi che da noi è vero il contrario
> Tanta ansia anche nel fare le minime cose.
> ...


Vero anche questo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli italiani in questo sono buoni ultimi rispetto a francesi, tedeschi, olandesi, russi che li vedi in giro tranquillamente per tutto il mondo con bambini piccoli senza farsi problemi.
> Negli Usa si prendono aerei anche solo per andare a trovare i nonni.
> Direi che da noi è vero il contrario
> Tanta ansia anche nel fare le minime cose.
> ...


Ma io, coerentemente con i miei altri post, sostengo proprio di non stare addosso ai figli. 
Ma i bambini piccoli non sono pacchi e vanno limitati i desideri adulti per rispettare le loro esigenze, che non sono quelle della nonna, ma non sono neanche costringerli a viaggi estenuanti e immobilità forzata.
Un traghetto è pesante per i genitori e non per i bambini. Otto ore di aereo sono invece insopportabili per un bambino.


----------

